# Feeding Freeze-dried Meat



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

The last time anyone made a thread on this, there were no replies.
Maybe there is someone in the forum now who has experience enough to answer the question.
I got a good deal on freeze-dried food (fish, chicken, red meat) and would prefer to use it rather than carrying heavy stuff if we are going into the mountains for a while.

Does anyone know about amounts/weights to feed for freeze-dried meat? 
Is it based at all on protein amounts (above 70% in these freeze-dried foods)?

My dog is almost 2 years young, weighs 62-65 lbs., lean, muscular and active.
When feeding freeze-dried, are there any concerns?
Does it matter if you feed it dry or soak it first? 
I'm cautious because I know with horses and some other animals, sometimes the food swells up in their guts, causing problems.
The stuff I bought doesn't have directions, but its source is N.American, each packet is single ingredient, not mixed. 
It is measured out in 1 oz., 2 oz., 4 oz. packets. Light as a feather!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i can't help much because i don't know what you normal raw diet consists of and "awhile" is not too specific time wise, regarding how long you will be using the freeze dried and be off your normal feeding schedule

but i can say that i do a lot of work using my own dehydrated food bits, mostly chicken and beefsteak, rather than kibble or store bought treats. meat only; no bones in either
...much drier than "dry" kibble (which does contain moisture)

if the dog is working hard and getting a lot of dried food i will make em drink periodically so it is easier on their system, rather than making them hydrate everything in their gut with their own fluids. so if i was feeding a whole meal i would definitely hydrate the food first before giving it to the dog to avoid any of those type problems. of course they could drink when they eat, but i would still prefer to get their food hydrated first b4 serving

how much of a potential problem by serving dried food would probably be based on a lot of things, in addition to the quantity served and how often the dog can drink, and has probably never been studied in depth that would give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for those ideas. I let her try a piece of each type, dry,to see if she would eat okay and she liked them all. Now I should test again to see if she is still enthusiastic to eat it when I've softened it with water first. I also got some freeze-dried sweet potato for roughage. 
I also dehydrate a lot of food, mostly for humans, because I have fruit trees and a big garden (often neglected). The dehydrator is great for drying greens that need thinning. When they are dry, I crush them into my hands and sprinkle them into her food. Cheap and probably better use than chucking them on the compost. 
As you are in Japan, do you feed much seaweed to your dogs? Seems a good source of minerals. I feed some dulse and kelp, in powder form. 

The freeze-dried stuff seems to be a lot lighter than what I dehydrate, not sure why.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg, I honestly don't know the answers to your questions but I have some of my own for you. Is this food for people or dogs? What does the packaging or food look like? Did you get it from someone who might be able to fill you in on what it is? There's a number of raw feeders here that may be connected to others that feed this type of product. Perhaps if you took a picture of it someone could pass it along for identification?

In absence of any info at all, I'd test it out at home before I hit the field. Freeze dried food is essentially raw food without water so naturally, water is a necessity to rehydrate the food for consumption. 

Start at home, add water, and see how the dog does with a single swapped meal per day. I gather that you've done your share of looking around for recommendations in terms of portion amount and preparation. If so, I'd be inclined to follow whatever methods are mentioned most frequently with respect to that type of food. Adjust where you need to and consider bringing an alternative food source in case something goes wrong somewhere along the way.

This calculator may assist you in figuring out adequate amounts. I hope that helps some.

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/education/calc


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I've used this on occasion. I don't remember the trade name but it was a red package that contained 5 or 6 wheels of dehydrated meat. I gave 1-2 patties per 70lb dog. I didn't rehydrate it but either handed the dog the whole thing or broke it into quarters (which worked better). Used to feed it when doing long searches. Initially, the dogs ate it well but then they started rejecting it during the summer months when they were very warm and/or panting.  Eventually, it became outright refusal no matter what the season.

Also once you have opened the hermatically sealed package you really need to use it within a week or so because once you have reintroduce any moisture or humidity the stuff starts crumbling. It will also mold on you once you have open the package so visually check it before you give it to the dog.

I don't know as I would use as a primary food source but it sure worked nice as an interium meal or snack on the longer searches.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have purchased a few dehydrated foods, a couple were things you added to the dogs diet (fruits, veggies, etc) and a few were a full diet that included the meat.

In every case there were directions to rehydrate the food prior to feeding. Generally I'd mix up what I was going to use that day with some water, toss it in the fridge, and then pull it out to feed when it was time. Use a container that is larger than the water/food mix, since it does swell up and can overflow your container LOL


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

this might be of interest to those that need or want to feed freeze dried
http://10squaredracing.com/store/me...e_Code=TSR&Product_Code=DPSPM1&Category_Code=


----------

